# Fastest Card Ever - Rage XL PCI - LOL



## war59312 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

Any chance in hell of support the old ass Rage XL PCI?







Wow, fast card. 

Take Care,

Will


----------



## HTC (Nov 4, 2010)

I especially like the number of GPUs ...


----------



## Nosada (Nov 4, 2010)

It's so old the Bios version is still in roman numerals.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2010)

not really .. i'll check to see whats wrong with the gpu count though


----------



## Kreij (Nov 4, 2010)

HTC said:


> I especially like the number of GPUs ...



The 185 Terabytes/second bandwidth and the 125.8 Ghz clocks are pretty impressive too.


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

amazing directX 6 effects bro! I wonder how well that many GPU's scale


----------



## HTC (Nov 4, 2010)

Kreij said:


> The 185 Terabytes/second bandwidth and the 125.8 Ghz clocks are pretty impressive too.



And, ofc, the million dollar question: do all the GPUs have the same clocks / bandwidth?


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

thats insane memory bandwidth for 0mb. is that like dividing by zero? or googling google?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow that's one crazy gpu farm bro!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2010)

This should be the new HD6990 specs too bad it comes with no memory


----------



## war59312 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thought you guys might like that. 

O.K Well thanks W1zzard..

LOL, it got faster:








> - Fixed rare CrossFire detection bug on ancient ATI drivers
> 
> - Fixed label corruption on cards without any shaders



Both confirmed as squashed as seen in new screen-shot above.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

... I guess you now have to buy the memory for the cards separately


----------

